# Conception ONE week after miscarriage?



## zBaby

Im about 29 weeks pregnant now, with a baby boy :) all seems to be going well.

Back in september we were about 8 weeks pregnant, when i suddenly miscarried. 
We were so scared and sad. 

I never got my period, only had bleeding the day of the miscarriage, and for only two days after.

ONE week later, i took a pregnancy test.
It read positive. 

Is everything going to be okay with my baby and I ?
Has anyone ever gotten pregnant again so quickly?


----------



## Charlee

I know ALOT of people who got pregnant that soon after and had a healthy baby, it's actually healthier to concieve within 6 months of a miscarriage (no idea why). I think if something was to go wrong it would have happened alot earlier. Hope you have a happy and healthy pregnancy.


----------



## zBaby

thankyou for your input :)


----------



## Donna_barnes

I think now you've got so far you can relax. Think it's more when you have a late loss that it's best to let your body recover a little so you are pregnant constantly for say over a year!! Try to relax and enjoy xxx


----------



## mamatrujillo

Thank you for posting this thread. I have had the same anxiety lately. I just found out I am pregnant. Its been 3 weeks and 3 days since i had an ectopic m/c and had to have surgery. I ovulated 8days after surgery on my own. My last pregnancy was the result of several months of fertility treatments so imagine my shock to have ovd on my own. I am terrified that something could go wrong. My anxiety about having another m/c plagues me every day. My husband and i had been ttc for nearly a year when we got pregnant last month and never anticipated an ectopic. Ive heard of some women having 2 ectopics back to back which is what im worried about. But I have also talked to women who have had successful pregnancies, but i have yet to find someone in the same situation as myself. Pregnant so soon after an ectopic.


----------



## zBaby

Best of luck to you! and also a huge CONGRATS! it sounds meant to be! 
my prayers are with you :):thumbup:


----------



## mamatrujillo

zBaby said:


> Best of luck to you! and also a huge CONGRATS! it sounds meant to be!
> my prayers are with you :):thumbup:

thank you! i am really hoping to be posting in the future just like you are today. My husband and I are hoping for a little boy:) I am anxious for my ultrasound. I want so badly to see the baby in my uterus.


----------



## zBaby

Let me know how that goes! 

<3


----------

